# First Stealth Cab



## stc9357 (Nov 4, 2007)

I wanted suggestions on whether my idea would work or not!

I plan on using a cabinet around 20'' deep x 25'' wide x 30' height. I'm going to use a 150 watt hps light inside combined with two Dual Spectrum II High Output Fluorescent from stealth, along with a 4 plant dwc system from them. I'm going to be buying panda film to lightproof my box. Using two 80mm cpu fans for exhaust and 1 for intake so my system will be silent. Along with a 120mm inside for airflow over the plants. I also plan on adding some flourescents as time goes along. 

I was wondering do you think this system will work I need feedback by the end of the week because by then I will be getting all the final stuff to bring this together the cabinet, hps light, and fans. The DWC system and florescents I already have. 


I will be growing white rhino in the system will there be enough space ( I will be suing the LST method)?

Considering the fact that dwc system will be taking up nine inches in height that leaves me with 21 or 22 if I get a 31'' cab. I thought this would be enough for white rhino please tell me if its not. This cabinet is made to go under my bed I don't want it in the open so thats why there is a height maximum.



Here is the grow light: http://mdhydro.com/highpressure.html
Florescent lights: http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/pr...Prod=42&xSec=3
DWC system: http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/pr...rod=48&xSec=24
80mm Fans: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/42...?tl=g36c15s561

120mm fan: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/64...l?tl=g36c15s60

Do you think the fans will be quiet enough for it to be unnoticable based on your experience?

Also is panda film really lightproof a box and is there a cheaper alternative?

I also will be using a big thing of ona and a self-timed spray system do you think it will be sufficient for odor?


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 4, 2007)

DWC...:aok:

As for the fans, they will hum.  I own a computer with 3 high end fans and it sounds like a refrigerator.  I put my cabinet in my walk-in pantry in my kitchen and it blended in well with the sounds of compressors.

Panda film is most definitely expensive... I use space blankets.  They are mylar and dirt cheep.

Ona Block is decent.  I would most definitely think about purchasing or building a small carbon filter like this.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 4, 2007)

Your cabinet idea is cool.  It would work, but you will need to pick Indicas and LST with your height.  I am not familiar with WR's characteristics.

Checking out your light req......Your space needs 17,000 lumens at 5,000 lumens per sq foot.  Your HPS light puts out 15,000 lumens and CFL package 16,800 lumens.  Are you planning to burn all 31,800 lumens at the same time?  If so, heat will be a major issue.  If you are exhausting into your room, smell will be a strong issue soon, so a carbon filter is a must.  The more air you must move because of heat, the more pressure difference across your filter.  This will cause issues with airflow requiring a larger filter volume..........  

I am not familiar with hydro, panda film, or using computer fans.........Plenty of others here to help about that.

PB


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 4, 2007)

You know you can build that DWC kit for around $25 right?  Just keep that in mind if you like to save some loot here and there.


----------



## stc9357 (Nov 4, 2007)

I also have revised my plan to only using cfl's since the size of the space would probably present serious ventilation issues. I plan on using a 150 or 200 watt cfl with a hanging reflector and the lights I already with the possiblity of adding cfl's later on.

 I have decided maybe I should go this route a 4'' vortex fan with 172 cfm, a 4'' duct silencer by fantech, and a 4'' carbon filter but don't think I will be able to fit all of this in the setup I have but this seems like the only way to keep noise to a reasonable level and it will provide air circulation to the max. 

Or should I stay with the cpu fans and have less of a noise issue but I will have to make some custom filters for there size. Which do you think will be louder.

Tell me if you think this will work?

Here are the above three items:
Silencer
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc....FADS04&eq=&Tp=
Fan
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc....AEFV04&eq=&Tp=
Carbon filter ( goblin)

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc....HELF04&eq=&Tp=

Will I be able to put all of these three together? Do I need duct running between them?

To above poster I had already bought the system before I realized I could put it together for less.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Glades (Nov 4, 2007)

I wonder..........

Would a coulple or more of "coolitron" cooling plates work for you? There are fans invonved, and I have quietened down the coolitron I have down a notch using turbine oil.


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 5, 2007)

Yo man...  Ditch the CFL idea and look into something like this...


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

maybe you should try something like this by HAZEWARRIOR;

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14744&highlight=hazewarrior

and im sorry to advertise my own thread on here, but mine aint so bad for a micro grow, here;

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17198

these are are fine stealth grows, they blend in with there surroundings, and if you keep 1 like HAZE's near your PC, it will just sound like you have a loud computer.

i would go with the 150w HPS too, HID penetrates through the canopy to the lower branches, therefor your lowers buds will be alot fuller. but i agree with POTBELLY, and DL, i dont think them fans are gonna take enough heat out, the vortex is a good idea. i would also go with an ODERSOK (i think thats how itsspelled) cheaper, and reccomended by a few people on this forum.

good luck with your choice, and throw us a couple of pics of your space up, that way we can throw our ideas right back at ya 

*85C*


----------

